# Optima battery



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

After 3 years and 20 days my battery is dead. I have to charge it the night before so that the car will start. Unbelieveable. I thought the Red top batteries were supposed to be pretty good----Danfigg


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

Nothing last forever bud. :lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had the least luck with Optimas (3 of them) than with any other battery I've ever owned. I would not own one again.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have given my opinions on Optima Batteries in the past... They have the worst warranty of any top brand battery out there. I will never buy one. I go with what works and GM Delcos Top of the line is what I have been using for nearly 40 years in all my vehicles and I have never ever been let down.

There was a red top in my T/A when I purchased it... According to the tag it was 3 years old when it went.... I yanked it like a bad tooth and in went a Delco....

IMO Optima Batteries are over priced, over hyped, and the life span? See the short pathetic warranty.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Well Optima is serious when they say 3 year warranty. Summit Racing is where I purchased it. It was 159.00 and Summit racing decided to give me a new one they are even having it picked up by UPS----danfigg


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*deadsville*

What happened to the days when batteries would last 5-6 years? Had one once that was nearly 10 years old, and still cranked the old jalopies up!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I average 7 years with my Optimas, had one that went 9 years. I run one in the GTO and one in my wife's DD F10 4X4 truck.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I just replaced my 2 year old RedTop in my C5. It was cranking.perfectly but my steering column wouldn't unlock. New battery and problem solved.

I was also shocked to see it only has a reserve of 90. My new battery is 120 and 1/3 less.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had good luck with Delco batteries...glad to see Summit Racing took care of your Optima...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> I average 7 years with my Optimas, had one that went 9 years. I run one in the GTO and one in my wife's DD F10 4X4 truck.


Somewhere there's a Yugo still running. They don't have a very good overall record. There isn't ANY benefit to them over a regular battery. I even had one leak and corrode the tray. Some people do like the color of them tho. . .


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

If it was blue I wouldnt like it more. I hear that batteries take more abuse in our cars because the security system is alway on. Even if you take the key out and dont lock the doors. Not to mention the stereo security is on too. Palamar, new battery and your column unlocked now that is weird---danfigg


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The red top I had sucked too. The yellow top has been great. Even if the car sits for 3 to 4 weeks it starts up without a hint of hesitation.


----------



## thezonster (Nov 15, 2010)

Ive bought only Optimas for many years in several cars. Never a problem. Last one replaced was 6 years old when it died.

Put one in the GTO when I bought it 2.5 years ago, just to have a fresh batt. No problems there so far.


----------



## OptimaJim (Feb 11, 2010)

danfigg, I'm sorry to hear you had issues with your battery, but glad you were able to get warranty service. gjones, it's not a question of what happened to the days when batteries would last five to six years, but the cars that they were installed in. Modern vehicles are packed with electrical accessories that continue to draw current, even when the car is shut off and new GTOs are known to have high parasitic draws. Adding additional accessories like car alarms, large stereos and underdrive pulleys only makes the issue worse.

The key to long battery life, regardless of brand, is proper voltage maintenance. Whenever any battery is discharged below 12.4 volts, sulfation begins to form in the battery, which diminishes both capacity and lifespan. Unless a newer GTO is driven on a daily basis, it should probably be stored with a quality battery maintenance device.

Jim McIlvaine
eCare Manager, OPTIMA Batteries, Inc.
OPTIMA® Batteries (optimabatteries) on Pinterest


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Thanks for the advise, Optimajim, I think this one is my fault as I should have returned it sooner. It didnt last very long and I just kept charging it with a battery charger. It was purchased on july 27 2010. By December of the same year when I went to move it to plow the driveway, it was dead. I then charged it with a slow charge to fully charge it. Throughout the winter I had to charge it a number of times and from there on. It could be possible that the battery was old and sat around at SUMMIT RACING warehouse and as stated all the new electronics and alarms take a toll on batteries. I will get a tender this year and see if that improves things----Danfigg


----------

